# My little lazy Lurcher



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Katy had a lazy day yesterday (her choice!) so she had a little play, but seemed to prefer lounging about!

She recently found her Hedgie behind the sofa, he was one of her first puppy toys.

007 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


010 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


011 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


014 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


017 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


020 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


021 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


024 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

Sad lurcher eyes

025 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


027 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


028 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


029 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


030 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


032 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


036 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


039 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


040 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


041 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


043 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


044 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


045 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


055 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


056 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've "liked" the piccies, but I really meant "love" the piccies. Oh my, made my heart skip a beat! Beautiful. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

What gorgeous eyes! Such a beautiful girl and soo skinny and leggy!!LOL
(she kinda looks like a Azawakh!)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes she is skinny, she's just not interested in food at all! She does eat, but not a lot.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Its a hard life lounging on the sofa playing with toys! 

Shes beautiful! 

Somtimes i wish i had a dogs life.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

She is stunning...


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Wow! What a steal for the camera!
Gorgeous little lazy lurcher!!! <3


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you, I love my little Katy!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is a beauty


----------



## Chloe Skinner (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!! She is so lovely, I am thinking about getting a lurcher, and I am finding it really hard to know where to go because they are cross dogs and I don't know how to check up on their background or go through a good website like champ dogs...do you know what breeds are in Katy's background? I want one like her- she is so incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Any advice on finding a reputable breeder, or a pup in rescue? Thanks


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

You can tell that Katy is a sweet dog by just looking at her eyes...


----------



## FamilyZoo95 (Nov 18, 2012)

arwww! what a gorgeous little lurcher!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

What a stunning dog!  Love the pictures. 
Lexi used to have that hedgehog toy and loved it. That was until she ate the front and started pulling the stuffing out lol she's only allowed rubber toys now XD haha


----------



## PeteWithDog (Nov 27, 2012)

What amazing pictures. Your dog has the most expressive eyes.


----------



## gobellino (Oct 30, 2012)

What a beautiful baby, made my heart melt


----------

